# DirecTiVo SD-DVR40 w/ new 160GB Drive



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

In case anyone is interested, I am starting to sell off my old collection of TiVo stuff. The current auction is for a DirecTiVo SD-DVR40. I put a new 160GB drive in it before listing.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110513912700


----------

